# 2007 Titan plow?



## plowfever

What would you guys recommend for a plow on my Titan? It is the king cab 4x4. It will be used commercially but won't be abused. I know snoway makes a plow but I had them in the past with a lot of issues.


----------



## PenfieldProp

Have a 7.6 hts on mine some guys go with a midweight I plated key points on the hts so it can take the abuse and still stay fairly light on the truck the piston with the scapelock feature is great the truck and hts get absolutely abused some guys with mc plows would puke at how hard we work equipment


----------



## plowfever

I like the look of the hts. I am going to look at snoway also. I have ran snoway plows for many years and have had good luck with them other than I had the cheap plastic moldboards. I just don't know if I like the idea of the way snoway does the lighting on there new plows.


----------



## linycctitan

Been running a steel Snoway on my '06 for several years. I run it very hard and have only had solenoid related issues, so now I make sure I have an extra with me and it's good to go. IMO - I like the "real" down pressure vs. "scrapelock".


----------



## basher

plowfever;1381939 said:


> I like the look of the hts. I am going to look at snoway also. I have ran snoway plows for many years and have had good luck with them other than I had the cheap plastic moldboards.
> 
> The 26 series is now steel and accepts the new 26 series sllide in wings.
> 
> I just don't know if I like the idea of the way snoway does the lighting on there new plows.


EIS is the bomb. totally without consumable parts. No modules, relays, switches to fail or fuses to blow with no interferance to the trucks computer systems. There's nothing there to not trust, or replace or fail or stock spare parts for.....................And the 4 Sight is KILLER..Nothing like low beams on the plow and high beams on the truck when the blade is on the ground.


----------



## 07titan

Here is a pic for ya. 2007 Nissan Titan CC 4x4. Western Hts

Upgrade the front: Timbrens, Rough Country UCA's and endlinks, Bilstein 5100 middle perch, 1.5" spacer. Handles amazing!


----------



## plowguy43

Got any pics with plow raised? The endurance 5.6 is a torque monster.


----------



## 07titan

I lose about 3/4" when raised. I will have about 700-800# of salt in the bed too.


----------



## Greystorm

western mid weight on a 05 titan with 5100 bilstiens in the middle lift setting +1" 
sits a little low, sometimes the ultramont will scrape


----------



## plowguy43

That sits very well. Got me thinking


----------



## Nascar24

A few years back I installed a 7.5' Meyer MD plus with the STL blade, with 5-600lbs of balast it worked out very well


----------



## ggb6259

Just FYI,


Nice looking trucks BUT, 

On the Titans you need top watch the catalytic converters.... BIG issues with em. They have 4 of them with two sitting over the manifolds. The two up top like to burn up and then the motor will injest crap and go BOOM. 

Friend put one new upper cat on for $900 and within a couple months his other went and pieces parts were sucked into the motor... BOOM. He was in for around $8800 

I walked away from the Titans based on his experience...

gb


----------



## linycctitan

That's why it's much better to replace the stock manifold/cat with aftermarket headers, they'll last the life of the truck, give better performance and cost less than half of the oem replacement parts.


----------



## jandjcarpentry

07titan;1497587 said:


> I lose about 3/4" when raised. I will have about 700-800# of salt in the bed too.


How much does your plow weigh?


----------



## 07titan

wow just saw this. About 450 lbs i believe.


----------

